# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Θυροτηλεοραση Amplyvox

## spirakos

Πωλουνται τα παρακατω μεταχειρισμενα. Τιμη 150 ευρω ολα μαζι μονο

*Οθόνη θυροτηλεόρασης Amplyvox synthesis 8445*Δυο τεμαχια. Η 1η ειναι λειτουργικη, η 2η εχει χαλασμενο μονιτορ(ανταλλακτικα)
*Amplyvox 8600 τροφοδοτικό θυροτηλεόρασης*Λειτουργικο
*Κάμερα Amplyvox ασπρόμαυρη Synthesis*Λειτουργικη
*Θυρομεγάφωνο για Θυροτηλέφωνο 2052/E*Λειτουργικο

Και μερικα χρησιμα εγγραφα
https://thirotilefona.gr/wp-content/...2014-04-23.PDF
https://thirotilefona.gr/wp-content/...2014-05-18.PDF
https://elkesan.fi/documents/amplyvo...DoorUK2006.pdf

----------

